
Ask HN: What to Start in 2020? - JamesAdir
In 2010 you should have started a podcast. in 2011 you should have bought Bitcoin. What should I start in 2020 to be ahead in 5 years from now?
======
ryan8020
Start a blog, like in 2000!

If there is one thing the past 20 years have told us, it's that nothing
persists but the thing you actually own.

    
    
      - Medium rised but now partially closes it's platform
      - Facebook started as the universal platform for everyone on the internet but ultimately failed to become an open platform for discussion
      - MySpace once almost *was* the internet, until it was replaced by shinier new things (facebook, ...)
      - And today the end of tumblr and many more foreseeable...
    

So start a blog, use your own domain and you'll be able to create something
that lasts!

